# Thailand Championship 2014



## SolveThatCube (May 29, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ThailandChampionship2014

If you're going, post here.


----------



## Tim Major (May 29, 2014)

Good luck on feet OcR, if you get it I don't imagine it getting beaten until next time you compete, or Worlds in 2015


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Good luck on feet OcR, if you get it I don't imagine it getting beaten until next time you compete, or Worlds in 2015


Or whenever KiwiCuber competes 

Good luck on feet OcR though.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Good luck on feet OcR, if you get it I don't imagine it getting beaten until next time you compete, or Worlds in 2015





CyanSandwich said:


> Or whenever KiwiCuber competes
> 
> Good luck on feet OcR though.



Thanks!


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2014)

I'll be there, looking forward to it. Last year's competition was very well organized, and there are also many very good Thai cubers. Should be fun.

Also, I see there is a Cambodian competitor registered. I think this will be the first person from Cambodia to compete in a WCA competition. Exciting to see.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 29, 2014)

pjk said:


> I'll be there, looking forward to it. Last year's competition was very well organized, and there are also many very good Thai cubers. Should be fun.



Cool!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2014)

*Top Finalists at Thailand Championship 2014*


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you for the vid, I can't help but wonder what's all with those claps 
and regarding my average, I have no idea, it is some low 10 average though


----------



## Prin (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice to meet you Ben & Vincent , congrats for OcR and AsR


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Thank you for the vid, I can't help but wonder what's all with those claps
> and regarding my average, I have no idea, it is some low 10 average though



Cool.



Prin said:


> Nice to meet you Ben & Vincent , congrats for OcR and AsR



Nice to meet you too


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 17, 2014)

Forgot to post this here...


----------

